# Taurus the Judge



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

I was looking at the "Judge" handgun and was wondering what kind of a pattern it would make with such a short barrel? Shooting 410 shells must have quite a kick in such a small gun. Anyone have any experience with one?


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Most people shoot slugs besides the long colts. The 410 shells kick considerable more thatn the long colts. Pattern is about as accurate as the shooter is and depends on the barrell length you are looking at. Just google it, there are a ton of articles written on the gun.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Saw these in action. Devastating at close range.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Wait -------------------read a bulletin a while back, there coming out with a "RAGING JUDGE".........28 guage, which would equate into something like a 55 cal......that will make 

The defender

The Judge

The Raging judge

http://www.americanrifleman.org/ArticlePage.aspx?id=1526&cid=26

I love mine, recoil is surprisingly manageable.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

The 28ga was cancelled. The Raging Judge is actually a stretched Raging Bull frame that takes 454 Casull in addition to 45LC and 410. It makes a great boat anchor.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

UPhiker said:


> The 28ga was cancelled. The Raging Judge is actually a stretched Raging Bull frame that takes 454 Casull in addition to 45LC and 410. It makes a great boat anchor.


http://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/the-taurus-raging-judge-28-gauge-revolver/

Cancelled ????


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

UPhiker said:


> It makes a great boat anchor.


Your post is an insult to all legitimate boat anchors.

****************************************************

From another website, not a Taurus Judge but a Taurus nonetheless:


Bought a boat anchor today.
I took my Taurus 85 to my customary range today and came back home with a boat anchor.
During the beginning of a shoot session I dry fired this revolver a few times. On the last dry fire the trigger became very stiff- perhaps 18-20 lbs, ( Normal would be IMHO around 10-12 lbs) and then something snapped inside the weapon. The trigger pull then was about 4-5 lbs.

I took the grips off the revolver and a small pin fell out of somewhere in the innards. A sense of impending doom came over me and my keen analytical mind tells me, Bob...there is something wrong with this valuable revolver. This fact convinced me something was definitely wrong as my name is Larry.

I'm certain the repairs should'nt be too much, but I'm debating not fixing the gun and just stash it in the safe and forget about it. This gun has sat, loaded, on my desk for several years and has never been mistreated.
Once a gun or car lets me down it goes on the trading block.

***************************************************

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

UPhiker said:


> The 28ga was cancelled. The Raging Judge is actually a stretched Raging Bull frame that takes 454 Casull in addition to 45LC and 410. It makes a great boat anchor.


Really only good for a kayak or canoe.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

2PawsRiver said:


> Really only good for a kayak or canoe.


 ya just dont know how to have fun............canoe anchor my a**


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

GIDEON said:


> ya just dont know how to have fun............canoe anchor my a**


Oh, I know how to have fun......SW 500 loaded up with 700 grain T-Rex Thumpers.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

2PawsRiver said:


> Oh, I know how to have fun......SW 500 loaded up with 700 grain T-Rex Thumpers.



Not much good on skeet though is it:evil:


----------



## dogjaw (Nov 8, 2000)

GIDEON said:


> Not much good on skeet though is it:evil:


The muzzle blast would probably break the clays.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

2PawsRiver said:


> Oh, I know how to have fun......SW 500 loaded up with 700 grain T-Rex Thumpers.


That is a nice round and gun

My wife and daughter love theirs:evil:


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

GIDEON said:


> That is a nice round and gun
> 
> My wife and daughter love theirs:evil:


Nice....:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

2PawsRiver said:


> Nice....:lol::lol::lol::lol:


:evil::lol::lol::lol:........stay safe out there


----------

